# 1930s Schwinn?



## TheBicycleJungle (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi everybody, My name is Ryan.  I've been into bicycles for 10 years.  I've seen discussion forums few years ago.  I finally decided that i should join and here I am.  I'm glad to help you out if need, and Im sure I'll have alot to learn here! I'm looking forward to it.  

Now, I just bought this bike. I know it's a schwinn but can anybody identify what year and model it is? The headbadge says "the world". Im not sure if it's a correct headbadge.  Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
-Ryan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 24, 2006)

HI it's beautiful  I think you're going to need one of the Schwinn guru's for this one. I think your bike is going to fall into that dark ages area of before the fire at the schwinn factory I believe in 1947 or so. they'll have to figure it out by the bikes characteristics. good luck and welcome. 
Scott


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 25, 2006)

howdy,'37-'39 non equipped autocycle/ba97. round fender braces,key out the side locking truss fork are the giveaways. tank,rack,fender bomb are going to cost you some bread,also needs pre war autocycle/phantom-type rear fender reflector,too. pull the crank,some of them will have as,and the date,some have the # 501 on them. hope this helps,keith at cycleplanes"r"us 
p.s. serial #,date on the crank will let you know whether it takes a chrome hockey stick,or deluxe winger chain guard,too. nice score!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 25, 2006)

see, told ya so  you needed an expert!
Scott


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! A 1937-39 Autocycle.  Ok, that's a lot of bread to spend on gathering parts.  Hmm! I'll check on crank to find out for which guard should fit in.

Thanks for the welcome! 

Ryan


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 30, 2006)

ryan,lemme know what you find. you can shoot me a email,kjk1936@earthlink.net   here at cycleplanes"r"us,we aims to please! keith


----------

